# Here and want to work



## JRHill (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi - hope somebody can advise..

I am married to a SA citizen (since mid 2010,but been together since mid 2009) and visit the country on tourist visa's, but return to the UK as I work for myself as a freelance IT consultant in the UK.

I want to be able to work as a consultant here in my field and have potential work lined up ready, but I know I'm not allowed to take employed work herein SA.

My spouse has her own small business (sole trader) in the same professional field of expertise. Is there a way of me applying for a spousal visa whilst I'm here in SA and somehow linking it to me working for her business either as a freelancer or employed?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Absolutely, the Spousal (type of Relative's) Permit is the way for you to go.

You then have options. Apply for a business endorsement and you can run a similar business or a consultancy, freelancing to your spouse. You could also be employed by her.

Good luck!


----------



## JRHill (Nov 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Absolutely, the Spousal (type of Relative's) Permit is the way for you to go.
> 
> You then have options. Apply for a business endorsement and you can run a similar business or a consultancy, freelancing to your spouse. You could also be employed by her.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks  I'm assuming as its a spousal visa its ok to make my application whilst here in SA ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, here or at almost any SA mission globally.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, here or at almost any SA mission globally.


Thanks for being so helpful - Off to home affairs tomorrow then


----------

